# Chieftain of War



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Our baby boy Chief recently had his spa day a week or so ago, and I thought I should post some pictures! He is currently 1 year and 5 months old. We are so proud of how he has turned out. His kids have only impressed us, and we cannot wait for the next batch! Chief is a big teddy bear, and we have seen his personality in all of his kids.

















































Here are some pictures of baby Chief. He was about 5 months in the first picture, and he was about 2 months in the second. After I snapped the second pic when he was a buckling, I knew that he was going to be our special boy!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Wish I could find some spotted/dapple goats like him around me he's nice !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks great! His coloring is so cool. Nice clip job! :thumb:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Handsome fellow! Lovely kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking male!


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

Very very handsome buck, love his coloring!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!! I thought I should post some pictures of his offspring, too. We are impressed! :leap: He has had 8 kids thus far, and we cannot wait until this fall for more. Out of his 8 kids, only 3 were bucklings and 5 were doelings. Also, half were red, and half were black.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Nice kids ! The one with the white ear looks like a buckling I have he has a white ear but it's the opposite ear


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gorgeous kids! That buck was born looking like a breeding buck. Handsome boy!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone!!



midlothianffa said:


> Nice kids ! The one with the white ear looks like a buckling I have he has a white ear but it's the opposite ear


Yes, he is a buckling! His name is Thorn. I love those white ears!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hes stunning! Wish i can have one like that lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

He's a very nice looking boy!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you very much Christina! Chief has officially kicked off our breeding season a few days ago. Can't wait until November


----------

